# 2-

## ARNO

,  ! , ,          . ,        : 1. ; 2. ,  :    2-,        ,     2-, .    .

----------

,

----------

> ,


      ?

----------


## ARNO

,     . 
          ,    (   )  ,   , .. ,   ,      (((((  ?                      ?    .

----------


## ZZZhanna

> (((((  ?


     ,    ,    ,  , ,  ,     .  :Smilie:     .

----------


## ZZZhanna

> ,


     .  :Frown: 
 ,  ,    2-      -         .
 2012      30  2012 .  -4-3/8816@,  :



> , ,       ,                   ( ),       - ** .


       7  2012 . N 03-04-06/8-345



> . 2 . 230        **           ,                 1  ,     ,   2- ... 
>          ,      ,        "/" **           .
>  . 1.3 "** " . 1    - ,         .


     ?

----------

*ZZZhanna*,   ,      .     "  -   ",       .

----------


## ZZZhanna

> "  -   ",       .


  :yes: 
,   ,       .
   ,   :   ,  -  2-,     :Big Grin:

----------


## ARNO

> ,    ,    ,  , ,  ,     .     .


     ,      ,     ,   (              ?

----------


## ZZZhanna

> ?


 ,  .       .

----------


## saigak

> 


   2-  .     .  -  ,       



> "  -   "


 :Big Grin: 
          ....
, ,       .   . :Wow:

----------

(   ).    .

----------


## saigak

- ,    ,    - .

----------


## ZZZhanna

,     .

----------

> - ,    ,    - .


     .   .   .

----------

> ,     .


??     ...

----------


## ..

> ,  ,    2-      -         .


-   ,       ?
     :



> 2.       **


?

----------


## ZZZhanna

> ??     ...


    ,   2012   ""  :Big Grin: 
,    2012   :Big Grin:

----------


## ZZZhanna

> :


 ,          ,      .
   , ,  .

----------

3 ,        :Embarrassment:

----------


## ..

> 


 .  :Frown: 
 ,  :



> ,     ,  10          .


      ?
     2-3    .       ?

----------


## GalinaTar

-   2   .      .    .    ?

----------


## ZZZhanna

> -   2   .


,    ... , ?

----------


## GalinaTar

:Frown:

----------


## GalinaTar

, .  .

----------


## saigak

> .   .   .


   .  - . :Big Grin:

----------


## _

, !!!
   ,   2-.          ().
  1,1    :    
  .1 " "     ?  
  " "            ,    . 
             ,      ?
    ?

----------

.        .          ,  .

----------


## _

. ,

----------


## ZZZhanna

> 


 ,    - .. .
    ?     -      -    .,   .

----------

